# what is your favorite fish in your collection?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine is on my avatar! She is so full of personality i cant even explain. All i can say is that it rushs up to my hand like a mad man and doesnt stop until i feed her till she looks like she hate 3 golf balls.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I Dont Have a Favorite one


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My favorite fish was my Adonis pleco... Im still sad about losing him, he had such high ambitions of being 4'


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would really like a adonis but my lfs dont carry them all they have is bristlenose and common pleco's its so dumb i want a adonis or a whip tail.! My favorite fish is baby face Thats my littest red bellie he trys any kind of food i put in there and after they see him try the all try he's always the 1 who swims around alot to. i should have my digital camera cord in like 3 days i cant wate to take pics.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I am very very fond of my common pleco.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

At the moment..."munchy", the runt of my RBPs. he's just goofy :laugh:

Before I had the Ps I would have said my little DT betta.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

tyre track eel.


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

the smallest of my 2 red-bel. is super fast and a good hunter, i'm a big fan.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would like to buy a Titanicus pleco next, on about the same level of coolness as an adonis.. although i dont think they get bigger then 18" they do have spikes though. There was a 9' alligator in my girlfreinds front yard this weekend and they shot the bastard...! i was so pissed, he was going to be my new favorite pet


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

my rhom... then comes my reds and caribes then my spilo.. then etc. .. etc...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My Oscar I just love his personality.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

my 4" super red "1 eyed wiilie" he has only 1 eye but damn hes the king of my tank so aggresive all the time to my other super red and piraya


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My Caribe







, he will go out of his way to f*ck with any one of my reds.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have more than just 1 favorite non-piranha fish: I really like my snowball pleco (or whatever it is), because it's too damn pretty. Furthermore, my common pleco in that same tank is one of my favorites, because he sometimes bitches my reds around, and otherwise doesn't give a sh*t about their presence.

And finally, I like the common pleco I have in my manueli tank, because he loves to play tag/hide 'n' seek with his toothy tank mate.

In general, I like pleco's a lot, because they got a lot of character, are very active and act goofy all the time...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My Fire eel


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

my green terrors bob and carl.....lol those little pigs come rushing up to the top of the tank when they see me come in the room


----------



## Anubisscott (Sep 4, 2003)

<--------"The Albino COlossus" my 13" Albino Tiger Oscar.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll show you..


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Well my favorite fish was probably a blood parrot(RIP) i had that became catfish food. DAMN channel cat


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

mine would have been my male jag, he had so much personality, but he jumped out on me.Next it could have been my female jag, but i sold her.So my favorite fish as of right now would have to be my RD.Hes is the meanest most badass fish out there.Full of attitude and very aggressive.Not to mention gorgeous color :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine is my spilo cf he ate 25 feeders 8 neons and 3 jewel fish in 3 days 
what a pig


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

mine is my common ple*o i cant wait till next summer im gonna grow him out in my new 500g pond


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

My puffers ... i only got one left however. :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> My puffers ... i only got one left however. :sad:


 why is that?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

My horn is now in a pond......may he be happy their. I dont like his green face staring at me anymore.....also....he cant hurt my pleco.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

shred is so full of crap its unbelievable


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

shred please quit your lying.


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

my spilo, then my TSN


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Of my fish i'd say my most recent addition a black ghost knifefish then my african tiger and finally my ornate birchir. In that tank i've also got synodontis eupterus, humbug cat, para plec, gibiceps plec and hujeta gars. In other tanks i've got also got a rhom, 6 caribe. I'm looking forward to owning a spilo soon, so things may change. But as of now my top three are as mentioned.
Ta.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

guys, hes not joking he really put his FH into his pond.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't care he's still full of sh*t.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

my 9" Piraya


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I can't say that I have a favorite fish, but my Stingray collection is high up on my list:

10" P. orbignyi
9" P. leopoldi
8" P. leopoldi
11" P. motoro
6" P. motoro sp.
3" P. reticulata

My 8" B. juruense is also pretty damn cool...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mines are the huge Ternz in the 125, and the Pirayas in the 100.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i like my big pleco (around 22-27 cm) and my african pike

BTW, i was let my hand pass like 5 cm over the surface to me african pike tank and he charges me and kumps like 3 cm over the surface trying to kill my hand, almost pissed in my pants when that happned, no more playing with fire for me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

My Black Ghost Knife Fish.
How could I not love that little goblin face, his black/purple skin and his cranky, anti-social attitude?


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

My favorite??... has to be my 12" *Channa aurantimaculata*!!









But my 19" *P. endlicheri endlicheri* (bichir) comes in a 'close' 2nd place!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like all my fish equally hehehe


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

My tiger Oscar, 12in


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

MY Red


----------

